# spraying new drywall



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry about posting a newbie question here but i usually hire out my painting on customer projects but i am going to try my own basement. I just bought a titan xt330 sprayer, not a contractor grade but better than wagner and i don't plan on using it much so i thought this would do. I just drywalled my basement and now need to paint it. I will be using a primer and then top coat. What tip should i use for the primer and then which tip for the top coat? Also how long should i wait for the primer to dry before spraying the top coat? And any other advice/tips you might have for a first time sprayer. Thanks for your advice and time.


----------



## javatom (Sep 9, 2008)

I usually prime with a .15 tip (theoretically a 15" spray pattern). Latex primer will dry very fast. If your looking for smooth wall, sand the primer. If your looking for really smooth wall, spray a high build primer then sand. I usually step down to a .06 tip for the paint. Back roll everything or you will get flashing. If I have a ceiling & wall 2 color situation I spray the ceiling color and then just roll the walls. Spraying takes a long time to become proficient. Don't get bumbed out if it looks bad, just sand reprime and try it again. Big hint - clean the hell out of your sprayer when your done. Never use it for oil base and latex in the same day, it can gum it up. I personally never use mine for oil base. Good luck


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Contact one of your "usually" painters and offer them cash to paint the finished basement. You are going to want an _above average_ finish in your own home, allow a pro to take care of it.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks javatom for the help. wisepainter- i like to do my own work in my house, guess it's kinda a pride thing, wheather it turns out perfect or not. Plus i'm always looking for an excuse to buy a new tool and already purchased the sprayer.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Well then, spray your ceilings then cut in and roll the walls. Spraying walls is usually reserved for commercial projects or new construction where only 1 color will be used and time is an issue.
Enjoy your new sprayer, when you are finished run some diluted radiator fluid through the pump (*not the hose and gun*) it will prevent the inner workings from rusting.

EDIT: Use a 515 tip for the ceiling, that will give you a 10" fan and blow some serious paint. Be sure to turn the pressure down to around 3/4.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks for your advice wisepainter. much appreciated


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i'm not sure how powerfull the low end titans are, but if it will handle a 515... that's the tip. if you feel a bit reluctant then use a 513 which sprays less product and will let you work slower. when the primer has no glare, it's dry. if your top coat has any sheen at all, consider back rolling.... spray out about 6 to 10 feet then go over with the roller with full strokes (insert joke here) in the same direction.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

I _always_ use full strokes.


_*snicker*snicker*_


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks world. It is a 3/4 hp .33 gpm unit and says max tip is .019 so a 515 should be fine, it came with a 517 so maybe i'll try that and move fast or i'll go get a 515 if that doesn't work. Thanks again for everyones help


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

519 is a bit much for an interior drywall spray project...just a _bit_ much.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> 519 is a bit much for an interior drywall spray project...just a _bit_ much.


unless your spraying tough hide... i use a 527 to spray that stuff


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Spray your ceilings with the 517. Then spray your trim, i like to use a 310 FF tip for bigger mouldings. If your mouldings are small then use a 210ff tip. Then cut in and roll your walls, Sand your walls down, go over the walls with a light and some mud. Prime your mud spots then put 2 more coats of finish on the walls. Drop back and put your finish on your base.


----------



## hoya (Dec 16, 2008)

as mentiones above, spray and backroll the ceilings and walls. If you are using a eggshell finish on the walls use a primer that offers good sheen holdout. Avoid a cheap PVA primer. You may want to brush and roll the finish coat on the walls and trim. (will avoid overspray on the ceilings)
Have fun with your new sprayer (don't inject yourself wit the paint) LOL


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Wise painter...I mentioned that the max tip size is .019. The sprayer came with a 517 and i am going to try that first and if it is to much i will go get a 515. Thanks again for everyones help, i will see how big of a mess i can make this afternoon!


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

world llc said:


> unless your spraying tough hide... i use a 527 to spray that stuff


info info on this product?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

plazaman said:


> info info on this product?


it's a USG product. it's a spray on level 5 finish. part gypsum part acrylic primer... look it up "USG Tough Hide"


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Just wanted to give a little update. Sprayed the whole basement yesterday and it turned out great. I know the titan 330 isn't a pro's choice for a sprayer but i thought it worked great. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Happy spraying.:thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

platinumLLC said:


> Just wanted to give a little update. Sprayed the whole basement yesterday and it turned out great. I know the titan 330 isn't a pro's choice for a sprayer but i thought it worked great. Thanks for everyones help.


Nice, and as far as the sprayer type goes: as long as it did the job.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya it did a great job and was plenty for what i need. Not going to see much use besides the occasional room here and there. Just hope it works when i need it. What is the best way to store them long term? I did alot of searching and reading and got mixed opinions. I flushed everything good with water and then with mineral spirits. Then primed it with mineral spirits and left the switch on prime. Took the gun and hose off to dry and then squirted some of the pump oil in the upper pump hole and took off the pick up hose. Hopefully this is right. Thanks again for everyones help, made the job go super easy and now my basement s some color!


----------

